# How to dry out playsand?



## ReptileRyan

Just got playsand for my reptile as it's safer than calci sand, but need a way to dry it out, its a 15kg bag from argos, ive heard of people using ovens, is there any other way?


----------



## MofuTofu

i just put it under the heat lamps for a few hours


----------



## Gemmaa:)

I used playsand but didnt realise you had to dry it out.
My poor leo's had an ant infestation!!!
All sorted now though.


----------



## Heeb

Whack it in the oven:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone

i tell you what not to use,

a hair dryer lmfao, it ends in carnage lol.


----------



## Ste123

I just put it in the viv and under the heat it drys fairly quick.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Just putting it in the viv to dry will raise the humidity in there a lot. It is best to dry sand outside of the viv and only put it in when dry. Putting it in the oven is the best way to dry it.


----------



## Dee_Williams

or you could dry it in the viv with the doors open (so long as no lizards presnt)


----------



## Jeffers3

I agree about the oven. Is there some reason why you wouldn't want to do this? It's pretty easy to do and if you spread it out a bit, it will be very quick.


----------



## DanYeomans

I just wack it under the heat lamps or if its a nice hot day open the bag and wack it outside thats what I did with my wood chips that were soaking


----------



## trudib

Oven is easy and kills any bacteria then when its cooled sieve it, dont do like i did last week and try and sieve it when still warm and wonder why i burnt hole in plastic sieve :lol2:


----------



## 12843

ginnerone said:


> i tell you what not to use,
> 
> a hair dryer lmfao, it ends in carnage lol.



glad I'm not the only one that's tried it (about 3 years ago) Gf's rents where not amused.


What I do is get a baking tray that's about and inch deep, place a 8mm thickness (roughly) of wet/damp sand, then with my fingers(or something similar) I make holes all over it, place in over at the highest temp (not above 350c though) and check every few mins, mixing well and repeating.

Takes about 20mins with sand that is completely soaking wet in a fan assisted oven. any deeper and I've found that the steam is trapped and condensates.


----------



## swift_wraith

I usually wait till im cooking in the oven and then pop the sand in the bottom. Saves wasted gas.


----------



## ginnerone

Krispy1984 said:


> glad I'm not the only one that's tried it (about 3 years ago) Gf's rents where not amused.
> 
> 
> What I do is get a baking tray that's about and inch deep, place a 8mm thickness (roughly) of wet/damp sand, then with my fingers(or something similar) I make holes all over it, place in over at the highest temp (not above 350c though) and check every few mins, mixing well and repeating.
> 
> Takes about 20mins with sand that is completely soaking wet in a fan assisted oven. any deeper and I've found that the steam is trapped and condensates.


bwahahahahahaha, well it wasn't me it was the Mrs, she asked me the best way to dry it and jokingly i said use a hair dryer, then ten mins later i heard the hair dryer fire up for a couple of seconds, went into the kitchen to investigate and found half my kitchen looked like the sahara and the Mrs covered in sand. she didn't find it as funny as i did lmfao.

then it went in the oven lol, quick safe way to dry it as well as effectivly sterilising the sand and killing off any bacteria.


----------



## DStruct

old thread but what do you do if you didnt read threads such as these and find out the hard way, that using playsand directly from the bag into a vivarium and doesnt dry out using said heating inside vivarium????

ive had my heat on and windows open on and off for nearly a week now, its still damp, especially in cool end... what can i do that doesnt involve taking the sand out ? (sand/soil mixed to be precise)


----------

